# This mornings bird



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been after the same group of Tom's all season long. The first couple of days they were talking but then went totally silent. I tried every combination of decoys and calling with absolutely no luck. Those Tom's would look my way but would never leave their hens. They definitely had a pattern going so I decided to put together an ambush. I decided no decoys and no calling. They always entered a stubble field from the same spot every morning after fly down. I really only had an idea of where they were roosting but decided to try to get between their roost area and the stubble field. This morning I headed out a lot earlier and put the plan in action. As soon as it started to get light those Tom's lit up in the trees. Finally some gobbling! I knew there was 4 good Tom's and a couple Jakes in there and they all were going nuts. Suddenly I saw a bird fly down and start heading for the field. Turned out to be the biggest hen I've ever seen. She got to the field and kept right on going, yelping all the way. I turned to face the direction she flew down from just in time to see a Tom hit the ground and start strutting. As he came around a big old cotton wood and stretched his neck out to gobble I put the bead on his head a squeezed off a round. It was a long shot but it dropped him in his tracks. Turned out to be a little over 24 lbs, 10 1/8" inch beard and 1" spurs. I know one of the other ones is bigger but this old guy wasn't waiting any longer







.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats!
Crazy birds sometimes. Then you try to kill one and they get all smart.

Get a little closer to the X next time , and try to catch one in your arms when he flies down. L.o.l...


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Job well done Mr. Diehard - can't say you didn't earn that one and you got to enjoy a bunch of great spring mornings along the way.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Way to go OGB!!!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Is there a pic? If so, I am not seeing it.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> Is there a pic? If so, I am not seeing it.


I see a pic but just incase









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Way to go OGB !
Congrats buddy !


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice bird! Way to adapt and get it done.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Nothing better than a plan that works.Nice Bird!!...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ambush style, that’s how I got my bird last year.....I’m starting to think this isn’t going to be my year. I have to drive to all my turkey hunting ground and I have logged a ton of miles, I’m starting to get road weary and I haven’t had a bird close in a while. Congratulations on a great bird OGB !
Flight


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Great bird. Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Great looking bird Dave, well done.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Once again congrats OGB!
You have great drive in the outdoors


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Now every morning you will probaly see toms in your yard and every where


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats! Well deserved, sir!


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice hard earned bird rt there congratulations well done 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> I see a pic but just incase


I can both pics today, lol. Very nice! Yesterday all I saw in the first post was line of computer jargon like a link, that wouldn't open. This new format is still a little glitchy. Probably should have just refreshed everything to see if it showed up.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice bird Dave ! Congrats. Hard work paid off as it always does for you


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Well done Sir


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats sir, great bird.


----------

